# [RISOLTO]Gkrellm

## ago

Salve ho un piccolo problemino con il suddetto programma...lo uso sul portatilei686 e va benone mentre sul pc fisso che è amd64 nel programmino non mi vengono rilevate le temperature dei vari componenti ma viene visualizzata solo la temp GPU, come posso risolvere?

P.S ho usato le stesse use di come è configurato sul pc sulla quale il programma funziona!Last edited by ago on Sun Aug 02, 2009 5:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

installa lm-sensors (o lmsensor non ricordo) e alla fine procedi con sensors-detect seguendo le istruzioni (semplicissime) a video

Ciao !!

----------

## ago

già fatto..ma nessun risultato...il problema che ho notato è che sul portatile ho: 

```
root ago # ls /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/

TZ0  TZ1  TZ2  TZ3  TZ4
```

mentre sul pc su cui non mi funziona, in quella cartella non c'e nulla...

AGGIORNAMENTO: In breve sul pc su cui ritenevo il programma funzionante non utilizzava lm_sensors, ma bensì un modulo del kernel "thermal", ora sul pc cui sto tentando di far funzionare i sensori è bastato caricare il modulo coretemp con:

```
modprobe coretemp
```

e successivamente con:

```
echo "coretemp" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

E diciamo che per ora mi bastano le temp della cpu e gpu, ho dato naturalmente uno sguardo a tutta la configurazione di lm_sensors che farò magari più in la quando avrò più tempo/voglia di farlo..per ora va bene cosi   :Smile: 

----------

